
Why is Uber so bad in London? - new_here
https://www.reddit.com/r/london/comments/8vippm/has_anyone_else_noticed_how_poor_uber_is_nowadays/
======
simonblack
Uber is a scam.

Suckering poor, economics-ignorant schmoes into providing a transport service
that costs them more than it pays them, and suckering dumb investors into
paying the company's expenses, while the Uber administration creams off the
cash.

It's a non-viable business idea. There will be lots of drivers and investors
burned as the Uber insiders disappear with the cash.

------
bradknowles
Just read the Reddit thread. All I can say is that I think Uber is one of the
worst companies in the business, so this is basically business as usual for
them. And if you continue to do business with them under these circumstances,
then you’re teaching them that this is okay.

------
Cypher
Uber will bounce when self driving cars take off. Imagine buying a car and
then send it off to work for you while you're at the office.

